# Aer Arann : Early morning Galway to Dublin



## Perplexed (5 Mar 2008)

Anyone ever take this flight ? I'm wondering would I be safe taking the 6.25am flight to connect with a US flight leaving at 11.35. They don't guarantee connections so would I be safer to go by bus ?


----------



## Yeager (5 Mar 2008)

Yeah the flights <hour this leaves you with 4 hours to get your bags and get them rechecked in. International flights ask for 3 hours. 

Unfortunately no one can predict a delayed flight (well except Ryanair) but then again the bus could break down, get a flat tire or run out of fuel (this happened me on a bus from Galway to Dublin before!)


----------



## ailbhe (5 Mar 2008)

I would go for it but ring the morning of the airport to ensure there is no problem (weather, delays in Dublin etc). If you call at about 5.30 am and there is a problem it should give you sufficient time to get to Dublin Airport (we came from Dublin on a Friday evening in rush hour traffic and it took 4.5 hours from the airport) which still gives you 1.5 hours to get checked in.

Just the 3 hour check in remark above. If that is the case then scrap my idea


----------



## Marcecie (5 Mar 2008)

Would you consider staying in Dublin overnight? this hotel runs a shuttle service to airport and they have breakfast included in price. www.hiexpress.com ---it would take the stress out of your trip.


----------



## Perplexed (5 Mar 2008)

Good idea Ailbhe. I've just checked & the bus leaves at 6am. So if flight not leaving it gives me time to make the bus.

Marcecie, I was thinking of going up the previous night but last bus leaves at 6pm. Seeing as I'm working that day it would be a major panic to make it.

I'm going away for over 3 wks so no way am I parking my car for that length of time !


About the 3 hours, is it not a bit of a joke??  Last year I left home at 3am to be in Shannon for my 4.30am check in. Guess what ? There was a notice at the Aer Lingus check in desk that they opened at 6am !  Maybe Dublin is a bit more by the rules. Anybody know what Delta are like in this regard ?


----------



## mercman (5 Mar 2008)

did you consider hoping on the early train


----------



## EvilDoctorK (5 Mar 2008)

Perplexed said:


> Anyone ever take this flight ? I'm wondering would I be safe taking the 6.25am flight to connect with a US flight leaving at 11.35. They don't guarantee connections so would I be safer to go by bus ?



I'd certainly do that - 4 hours to connect in Dublin onto that flight is at least 2 hours too many to connect onto the Delta flight  .. Unless the weather is really awful in Galway (and you'd know that the night before anyway) then the flight to Dublin would be the first flight by that aircraft on the day so highly unlikely to be delayed.


----------



## lightup (6 Mar 2008)

I have flown this route several times and found it quite reliable.

As other posters said if there are delays due to poor weather conditions you would probably know the night before.

Aer Arann are quite helpful and open about possible delays so Ailbhe's suggestion of a call that morning is a good one.  You should be fine.


----------



## Perplexed (7 Mar 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've been told from tentative inquiries that if the early flight doesn't take off that I'd be bumped onto the next flight at 7.45. This would still give me time as flight is approx 45mins.

I'll check early in the morn & if probs with flight will take the bus or if major probs taxi


----------



## Guest120 (7 Mar 2008)

Perplexed said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been told from tentative inquiries that if the early flight doesn't take off that I'd be bumped onto the next flight at 7.45. This would still give me time as flight is approx 45mins.


What if that flight is already fully booked?


----------



## Perplexed (8 Mar 2008)

Yikes !! Don't think it usually is .....but good question & one I'll have to look into.


----------

